# N&P card



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

HI HAVE JUST RETURNED FROM SPAIN USED THE N&P CARD WHICH I SAID I HAD GOT AM CLOSING THE ACCOUNT DOWN THE RATE WHAT THEY GAVE WAS WORSE THAN THE TOURIST RATE ALL THEY COULD SAY THAT WAS THE RATE THEY BOUGHT IT AT EVEN THOUGH I ASK WHAT THE RATE WOULD BE WHEN OPENING THE ACCOUNT AND WAS TOLD IT WOULD BE THE VISA RATE, SO IF ANY OF YOU HAVE DONE THE SAME HAS ME DON'T USE IT SO ITS BACK TO THE CARD SEARCH AGAIN,


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Why is everyone shouting tonight!!!!.. please take caps off!!!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Kenny, my advice is to look at the MoneySaving Expert's website for his recommendations on the best cards to use for spending abroad. He has done all the hard work for you.

JohnW


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

kenny said:


> HI HAVE JUST RETURNED FROM SPAIN USED THE N&P CARD WHICH I SAID I HAD GOT AM CLOSING THE ACCOUNT DOWN THE RATE WHAT THEY GAVE WAS WORSE THAN THE TOURIST RATE ALL THEY COULD SAY THAT WAS THE RATE THEY BOUGHT IT AT EVEN THOUGH I ASK WHAT THE RATE WOULD BE WHEN OPENING THE ACCOUNT AND WAS TOLD IT WOULD BE THE VISA RATE, SO IF ANY OF YOU HAVE DONE THE SAME HAS ME DON'T USE IT SO ITS BACK TO THE CARD SEARCH AGAIN,


Thanks for the heads up.

As a N & P customer, I am interested in this one, and found >>this<<, which is as you stated above.

Here's a >>link<< to Wizzo's suggestion above. (Evening John).

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*N&P*

Hi

The rate is applied by VISA not the NPBS. In theory, two transactions with two fee free cards from different providers should get the same rate on the day.

I think that NPBS have two different current accounts and only one of them has the fee free rate. I would check this out.

Russell


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Here we go.

Using N & P debit cards abroad.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Simple one word answer

Caxton

You transfer funds to it when you are happy with the (exchange) rate. the card gets "loaded" with Euro's so you dont have to worry about the exchange rate when spending abroad 

It operates exactly the same as a mastercard credit/debit card !!


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Simple one word answer
> 
> Caxton


I would say that the Halifax Clairty credit card trumps that.

1.) No messing about 'topping up' or having to remember how much you have on the card.

2.) Set a direct debit up to clear it in full when you are abroad

3.) Excellent exchange rate - often better then the daily rate in my experience as we log our purchases in GBP and when we get the bill, it is always less.

4.) Fully insured, no worry if it gets cloned / used fraudulently because it's not "your" money they spend, issue a dispute and you don't have to pay that among until it's been investigated.

5.) If a fuel pump 'pre authorises' an amount of say 150 euro this does not effect your spending capacity.

6.) You get a £5 'bonus' payment if you spend more than £300 on the card.

Downside is that you get charged a minimal interest payment on any CASH withdrawn but at 12.9% APR it works out at just 1% a month so £1 on every £100 for every 30 days. You can minimise this by withdrawing cash towards the end of your statement date.

Alternatively, use the Caxton for withdrawing cash (it is always good to have a "back up" card anyway) and pocket the fiver - everyone's a winner!


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*N&P*

I also used my N&P debit card in Europe over a two month period. on returning found the exchange rates very good and close to the BOE rate. There were NO charges and for ATM or purchases, No handling fees. No loaded exchange rates. The visa rate is the rate applied by visa when their card is used.

The difference is that N&P charge you only the visa rate. Lloyds, as I know to my great cost, add another bit on to that for themselves, and that together with ATM and purchase charges as well as handling fees can amount to several hundred pounds on a long trip.

Everything for me was as per the N&P link in previous posts so unless I am missing something I am at a loss to understand what the op's complaint is about.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Simple one word answer
> 
> Caxton
> 
> ...


Fair FX is even better! Very good exchange rates.

Very easy to use, never been refused anywhere. Chip & pin.
Very easy to top up via internet, phone call or text.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*n&p cards*

thanks for the reply i did get the information of money saving web page also the difference in rates was £1 =0.88e to the bank rate of £1=1.15e that is the difference it worked out better to use nationwide flex card with the charges that they have put on kenny


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: n&p cards*



kenny said:


> thanks for the reply i did get the information of money saving web page also the difference in rates was £1 =0.88e to the bank rate of £1=1.15e that is the difference it worked out better to use nationwide flex card with the charges that they have put on kenny


I think you must be reading it the wrong way round and it should be 1.0€ = £0.88p which is 1.14€ = £1.00


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Surely, as Russell suggested above, if the N & P and the N W are using the rate set by VISA, then both rates should be the same, but with no charge from the N & P?

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Your exchange rate for using a VISA card e.g. the N&P one should be the same as

http://corporate.visa.com/pd/consumer_services/consumer_ex_rates.jsp

It will move slightly throughout the day.

Mastercard rates can be found here

https://www.mastercard.com/global/currencyconversion/index.html

Ben


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*n&p card*



JockandRita said:


> Here we go.
> 
> Using N & P debit cards abroad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: n&p card*



kenny said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go.
> ...


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have just cashed in my Nationwide for N&P in the hope that Stanner is right.... will claim the difference from him if he is wrong :lol: :lol: 
Alan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rosalan said:


> I have just cashed in my Nationwide for N&P in the hope that Stanner is right.... will claim the difference from him if he is wrong :lol: :lol:
> Alan


I kept both (the branches here are only 3 shops apart) as the Flexaccount gives me the free travel Insurance.

As I have already said the snag with N&P is either minimum usage (5 transactions/month) on the "Gold Light" card or minimum funding (£500/month) on the "Gold Classic" card.

http://ask.nandp.co.uk/help/current-account/difference-gold-classic-light

As it says there the Classic card offers extra benefits.

PS You can claim all you like, just don't hold your breath.................. :lol:


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: n&p cards*



Stanner said:


> kenny said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the reply i did get the information of money saving web page also the difference in rates was £1 =0.88e to the bank rate of £1=1.15e that is the difference it worked out better to use nationwide flex card with the charges that they have put on kenny
> ...


 i know the difference when £1 gets you 88c e &nationwide gets you for your 
£1 1e 15c that's the difference


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: n&p cards*



kenny said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > kenny said:
> ...


Pardon?

Sorry but I DO NOT believe that ANY card uses an exchange rate of £1.00 to 0.88€. That is far less than parity and would be commercial suicide. I'm sure it would have made the headlines if it had been true.

I think you should check again and if you do I think you will find by pure coincidence it is £0.88p to 1€ which equals £1.00 to 1.14€ which is near as dammit the Visa rate.

They are both Visa cards and as such should use the same Visa rate.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Stanner said:


> As I have already said the snag with N&P is either minimum usage (5 transactions/month) on the "Gold Light" card or minimum funding (£500/month) on the "Gold Classic" card.


Fortunately Stanner, I have a very helpful little financial advisor in our local branch of the N & P. As well as looking on the internet for any ISA delas that beat theirs, (and there are many), she set up a weekly Dierct Debit for £1.00, from a Gold account to an E saver's account, which kept me away from the monthly "inactivity" charge. Every few weeks or months, I just transfer that amount back to the Gold Light Account. Apparently, many pensioners were affected by the N & P's new rules, and this is how many of them got out of paying the monthly fee of £5.00.

BTW, I agree that if both cards, ie, N & P and N W, are charged at the VISA rate, then there shouldn't be any difference between them, other than the charge on the N W card.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: n&p cards*



Stanner said:


> kenny said:
> 
> 
> > Stanner said:
> ...


hope this ends this, here is the reply from n&p If you are going to be using your VISA card abroad to carry out a transaction in a currency other than sterling it will be converted on the date that the amount of the transaction is debited from their account, at the wholesale rate of exchange applied by VISA.

At the moment £1 is the equivalent of 0.8793 Euros.

Regards

Suzanne is customer services i have coped this so that is the difference kenny


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: n&p cards*



kenny said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > kenny said:
> ...


So you are trying to tell me that the pound is worth less than a Euro?
If so - sorry, but I do not believe it. If it was it would have been all over the front page of the papers

If you check the Visa site you will find a Euro is worth 88p, not the other way round.

I hope that ends it all............... :roll:


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*n&p card*

the day when this was done the bank rate was £1==1.14eur so think what you want this is the last post i will post to warn members of any thing again kenny


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: n&p card*



kenny said:


> the day when this was done the bank rate was £1==1.14eur so think what you want this is the last post i will post to warn members of any thing again kenny


I'm most grateful for that :wink:


----------

